# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Die S 3 - Dolchstoßlegende

## knut.krueger

*Die S 3 - Dolchstoßlegende!*






Meine obige Karikatur spiegelt mein Empfinden, meine während der Diskussionen um BPS hotline und Leitlinien gewonnene Meinung wider. Es ist damit nicht direkt ein Diskutant oder Beitrag gemeint. Ich möchte auch keine Diskussionen um Reichswehr, Hindenburg ect. auslösen bzw. führen. Ich hoffe, dass die große Mehrheit darüber schmunzeln kann.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## WolfhardD

Lieber Knut und die anderen Diskutanten zur S3
ich finde die Karikatur weniger witzig, eher unpassend. Und die Diskussion um die S3 hat Dimensionen erreicht, die mich nicht mehr neugierig machen, weiter zu lesen. 
Wolfhard

----------


## jürgvw

Ich schliesse mich WolfhardD absolut an.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Wolfhard, lieber Jürg,




> Und die Diskussion um die S3 hat Dimensionen erreicht, die mich nicht mehr neugierig machen, weiter zu lesen.


Das sehe ich genauso, und dies wollte ich mit meiner Karikatur ausdrücken. Ich wollte nicht witzig sein- dies habe ich nicht sorgfältig genug formuliert- sondern nachdenklich und am Ende vielleicht ein verstecktes Schmunzeln.
Karikaturen mag man auf den ersten Blick oder nicht. Das von mir verwendete Grundthema spricht wohl überwiegend die wirklich Älteren unter uns oder die geschichtlich Interessierten an.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Und die Diskussion um die S3 hat Dimensionen erreicht, die mich nicht mehr neugierig machen, weiter zu lesen. 
> Wolfhard


So wichtig und auch unverzichtbar die Leitlinien (nicht nur bei PK) sind:

Man kann und darf nicht die Augen davor verschließen, dass sie nicht nur "leiten", sondern gleichzeitig auch massiv blockieren, nämlich durch die Kopplung mit der Kostenerstattung, was wiederum zur Vermeidung noch schlimmerer Kostenexplosionen im Gesundheitswesen grundsätzlich notwendig ist.

Anwendung und Markteintritt neuer Therapieformen werden durch diese Kopplung extrem erschwert. Den sehr teuren Evidenznachweis können sich nur finanzstarke Pharmafirmen leisten. Das ist und bleibt ein gewisser Teufelskreis, der dazu führt, dass relativ wenige Therapien anerkannt und sehr viele Therapien geblockt werden.

Dies wiederum entspricht der Interessenslage der leitlinienkonformen Anbieter, und die ändern zu wollen hieße, die Frösche um ihre Zustimmung zu bitten, ihren Teich trocken zu legen. Das funktioniert erfahrungsgemäß fast nie, und deshalb werden alle "Leit"-Linien immer gleichzeitig "Aussperr"-Linien bleiben.

Eine Lösung (außer an eine alternative Therapieform glauben und selbst bezahlen, wenn man sich's leisten kann) habe ich nicht, aber ausgesprochen werden müssen die fortschritthemmenden Tatsachen trotzdem.

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Schorschel:-

Es freut mich, von Dir wieder mal etwas zu hören und ich wünschte, dass Du häufiger Dich im Forum zu Wort meldest, denn oft fühle ich mich hier nur noch wie der letzte Mohikaner.

Das Cartoon von Knut finde ich auch nicht lustig. Man kann eine Sache lächerlich machen oder einen Aspekt des Themas so verzerrt darstellen, dass sich keiner mehr traut, dazu noch etwas zu sagen. Mit der Dolchstoßlegende in diesem Zusammenhang einen Sinn zu sehen, ist recht schwierig. Knut will damit wohl sagen, dass es eine Fehleinschätzung, eine "Legende" sei, den Leitlinien und den verantwortlichen Gremien die Schuld an unserer Misere als Patienten  zu geben. 
Das stimmt natürlich nicht, aber das Gegenteil hiervon stimmt auch nicht, wie Schorschel das sehr feinsinnig beschrieben hat.

Um zu den Leitlinien etwas sagen zu können, muss man sie allerdings gelesen haben. Das ist bei einem Opus von 658 Seiten nicht zumutbar, es sei denn. man sieht darin seinen einzigen Lebenszweck. Es existieren aber sehr gute von der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft herausgegebene Patientenratgeber, die bei der Geschäftsstelle des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs BPS in Gehrden angefordert werden können. Die Autoren dieser Bändchen (Prostatakrebs I und II, Ein evidenzbasierter Patientenratgeber zur S3-Leitlinie) haben die Leitlinien in ihrem wesentlichen Inhalt in allgemein verständlicher Sprache zusammengefasst und m.E. gute Vorarbeit geleistet. So finde ich, dass jeder, der sich seine eigene Meinung bilden will, diese Bändchen anfordern und lesen sollte. Nur generell in der einen oder anderen Richtung zu polemisieren, bringt gar nichts und es wäre dann wirklich nur Zeit- und Platzverschwendung, sich im Forum damit zu befassen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Das sehe ich genauso, und dies wollte ich mit meiner Karikatur ausdrücken. Ich wollte nicht witzig sein- dies habe ich nicht sorgfältig genug formuliert- sondern nachdenklich und am Ende vielleicht ein verstecktes Schmunzeln.
> Karikaturen mag man auf den ersten Blick oder nicht. Das von mir verwendete Grundthema spricht wohl überwiegend die wirklich Älteren unter uns oder die geschichtlich Interessierten an.
> Gruß Knut.



Ich gehöre zu den "Älteren", ich bin "geschichtlich sehr interessiert" und ich "schmunzele gerne und zwar nicht nur versteckt".

Diese Karikatur ist nicht nur total geschmacklos; total verwirrend ist vor allem, dass Knut dabei sogar "nachdenklich" gewesen ist.

Klaus

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,
ich hatte mehr Geschichtskenntnisse bei Dir vorausgesetzt, und damit Du und niemand anders mehr rätseln muss, ändere ich die Überschrift zur Karikatur in

*Die S3  Dolchstoßlüge!*

Und um feinsinnige Missverständnisse von vornherein auszuschließen, weise ich darauf hin, dass Schorschels Beitrag nicht gemeint ist, denn er spricht einen ganz anderen Aspekt an. Da findest Du Dich eher mit Deinen urigen Anfangsaussagen in dem Cartoon wieder.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Reinardo,

das Buch "Der letzte Mohikaner" habe ich übrigens sehr geliebt...

Die Dolchstoß-Thematik interessiert mich hier weniger, zumal ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann, wer hier nun die vaterlandslosen Gesellen sein sollen und wer die tapfer kämpfenden Frontsoldaten, denen von hinten den Dolchstoß versetzt wird.

Ich wollte lediglich den Teufelskreis akzentuieren, dass eine "Leit"-Linie fast zwangsläufig gleichzeitig eine Barrikade des Therapiefortschritts ist. Eine Lösung habe ich nicht, weil natürlich nicht alles erstattet werden kann, was irgendjemand (mit oder ohne Scharlatanerie) sich ausdenkt.

Ein Teufelskreis eben...

Schorschel

----------


## paul007

... ja, was ist denn das schon wieder.
Man schaue dann eben bei der Karikatur von Knut nicht auf den Graben mit den behelmten Männern sondern projektziere diesen Denkanstoss auf das Wartezimmer eines Urologen bei der Prostata-Sprechstunde.
So einfach !
Gruß - Ulla
PS.: ... ich musste dies einfach loswerden !

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
wie ich aus dem vorletzten Beitrag entnehmen musste, bestehen weiterhin Probleme, meine Karikatur zu verstehen. Bei der S 3 Leitlinie hatte ich mit dem Leitlinien 1 x 1 einen durchschlagenden Erfolg, so dass ich hoffe, diesen nun mit dem nachstehenden 1 x 1 der Dolchstoßlüge wiederholen zu können:

1.  Wir machen eine kleine Zeitreise fast 100 Jahre zurück. Es tobt der 1. Weltkrieg, der in seine entscheidende Phase tritt. Am 8. August 1918 durchbrechen die Alliierten an der Westfront die deutschen Linien.

2. Für einen ehrenhaften Frieden machte der amerikanische Präsident eine Demokratisierung Deutschlands zur Bedingung. Die damalige Opposition, die Sozialdemokraten, wurden/mussten in die Regierung eingebunden werden.

3. Die OHL (Obere Heeresleitung) entwickelte den Plan
- Die Armee ist nie im Feld besiegt worden
- Der verlorene Krieg geht auf die Heimatfront, sprich die Sozialdemokraten, die der siegreichen Armee in den Rücken gefallen sind.

4. Das war der Grundstein der Dolchstoßlegende/lüge

5. Meine Vorlage war eine Karikatur aus dem Jahr 1924. Der Mann mit dem Dolch ist Philipp Scheidemann, der die Deutsche Republik 1918 ausgerufen hat. Bei mir ist dies ein namenloser Direktor aus der Pharmaindustrie (CEO Pharma), symbolisch für die im Forum verbreitete Meinung, dass die Pharmaindustrie die Gewinnmaximierung mit unwirksamen Medikamenten zu Lasten der Patienten vornimmt.

6. Der Mann dahinter mit Zigarre ist Matthias Erzberger, der auf deutscher Seite den Vertrag von Versailles unterzeichnet hat und 1921 von Nazis ermordet wurde.  Er mit seinen Freunden symbolisiert bei mir die Leitlinienkommission, die nach einer gewissen Forumsmeinung der Pharmaindustrie zuarbeitet.

7. Am schwierigsten war natürlich zu erkennen, Wen symbolisieren die Soldaten im Schützengraben? Ich lüfte das Geheimnis, Es sind die PKler.

8. Im Original heißt es Deutsche, denkt daran! Deutsche habe ich durch Patienten ersetzt.

Ich sehe es ein, dass ich wohl etwas zu viel Geschichtswissen vorausgesetzt habe, auch wenn sich mancher schon fast als Historiker fühlt. 
Ich weiß, dass historische Themen nicht einfach zu verstehen sind und wenn sie, wie in diesem Fall, noch gekoppelt wurden mit Leitlinienfragen. Aber mit dreimal Durchlesen meines 1 x 1 der Dolchstoßlüge sollte es möglich sein, die Thematik zu begreifen. Und hat man sie begriffen, dann kann man auch beurteilen, ist Knuts Cartoon gut oder schlecht.
Viel Spaß!
Gruß Knut

P.S. Vielen Dank, Ulla, für Deine Interpretation. Diese zeigt wieder einmal, den Männern mangelt es an Phantasie.

----------


## Reinardo

Das Thema ist zu ernst, um es in dieser Art und Weise zu verulken. Schliesslich war der Auslöser dieser beiden Threads die desolate Lage der Schwersterkrankten, denen durch die in der S3-Leitlinie vorgegebenen Therapien nicht hinreichend geholfen wird. Ich finde, wer hier sachbezogen nichts beitragen kann, sollte doch einfach stille sein.
Reinardo

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Knut,

Das Thema ist tatsächlich zu ernst, um eine alte Karikatur zuzr Illustration heranziehen zu dürfen. Der erste Wekltkrieg kostete unzähligen gesunden Leuten das Leben oder liess sie schwer verstümmelt auf dem Schlachtfelf zurück. Auch wir mehr oder weniger Austherapierten stehen von schweren Problemen, und es ist zuzugeben, dass für uns wohl etwas mehr geleistet werden könnte. Aber grundsätzlich befinden wir uns in einer anständigen medizinischen Behandlung. die nicht schlecht ist , aber wohl besser sein künnte. Diese Vorteile hatten die wenigsten, die aus dem 1. Weltkrieg lebendig zurückkamen. Und mit etwa Fantasie können wir unsere Behadlung sogar ein wenig beeinflussen. Kurz: Schreibe das Gleiche und lass die deplacierte Karikatur weg; dann könnte ich Dir zustimmen.

Gruss

Jürg

PS: Frage einen Triageoffizier aus dem ersten Weltkrieg, wie sich seine Aufgabbe dastellte...

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Jürg,

die Dolchstoßlegende ist ein Teil unserer neueren deutschen Geschichte, und diese Zeit mit Scheidemann, Erzberger, Stresemann  hebt sich wohltuend von den davor und danach liegenden dunklen Phasen ab. Mein großer Fehler war, dass ich das Bildungsniveau im Forum falsch eingeschätzt habe, und Du kennst wie ich das Forum mit all seinen Facetten, dann die vermeintlich günstige Gelegenheit genutzt wurde, um so genannte alte Rechnungen zu begleichen.
Für mich war die Dolchstoßlegende ein Begriff, über den man nicht nachzudenken braucht. Aufgrund der Reaktionen habe ich dann mein halbironisches 1 x 1 verfasst und musste dann auf die geschichtlichen Details zu sprechen kommen, die ich eigentlich, wie bei der Einstellung meiner Karikatur vermerkt, nicht diskutieren wollte.
Ich verstehe, wenn Du die Karikatur unpassend wegen des Motivs findest, aber sie ist sehr passend für die von mir angesprochene Thematik, was ich dann noch bei meiner Antwort an Reinhard erläutern werde.
Es tut mir Leid, dass die Karikatur bei Dir unschöne Emotionen ausgelöst hat. Dies bedaure ich sehr, denn dies war nicht meine Absicht, und ich entschuldige mich dafür.
Dir wünsche ich bei Deinen anstehenden Therapieplanungen weiterhin Erfolg, und bin schon gespannt auf Deinen neuen Praxisbericht, da diese für mich Highlights  in den KISP-Texten sind- auch wenn sie nicht in Englisch verfasst wurden (Lieber LR, das konnte ich mir nicht ganz verkneifen).
Gruß Knut.


Lieber Reinhard,
was soll Dein letzter Beitrag? Vor lauter Rückrudern scheint Dir die Orientierung abhandengekommen zu sein. Meine Karikatur hat nun wirklich nichts mit den Therapien der Schwersterkrankten zu tun. Sie bezieht sich, wie Du es so schön bezeichnest, auf die Systemkritik. Ich verweise auf meinen letzten Beitrag mit dem 1 x 1. Hier habe ich unmissverständlich gesagt

- Bei mir ist dies ein namenloser Direktor aus der Pharmaindustrie (CEO Pharma), *symbolisch für die im Forum verbreitete Meinung, dass die Pharmaindustrie die Gewinnmaximierung mit unwirksamen Medikamenten zu Lasten der Patienten vornimmt.*

- Er mit seinen Freunden symbolisiert bei mir die Leitlinienkommission, *die nach einer gewissen Forumsmeinung der Pharmaindustrie zuarbeitet.*

Die Zielsetzung ist doch wohl wirklich eindeutig!
Ich verstehe, wenn Dir die Motivauswahl nicht zusagt, aber von Verulkung kann nun wirklich nicht gesprochen werden, denn ich habe ein geschichtsträchtiges Motiv ausgesucht, außer Du verbindest damit eine andere Symbolik als ich.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Mattse

wenn man den pca mit den ss-bubis assoziiert, dann macht die leitlinie das einzig richtige. die methode, in diesem fall der dolch, ist nur das mittel zum zweck. die leitlinie bietet nur eine vielzahl von bewerteten mitteln an. die letztendliche entscheidung, wie mann das geschwür entfernt, trifft jeder betroffene für sich.

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Ihr Diskutanten!

Kommen wir mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurück, nämlich die S3-Leitlinien.

Leitlinien sollen den behandelnden Arzt und damit auch den Patienten bei der Diagnose und Therapie bei einer Erkrankung *leiten*. Sie sind keine Richtlinien, nach denen man sich richten muss, und schon gar kein Gesetz. Leider scheinen viele Betroffene der Meinung zu sein, dass Leitlinien verbindlich und unumstößlich sind. Nur wenn man von Leitlinien abweicht, dann sollte man (Arzt und/oder Patient) sehr gute Gründe haben, dies zu tun. Es gibt neben der evidenzbasierten Medizin auch die erfahrungsbasierte Medizin. Die erfahrungsbasierte Medizin, wie sie z.B. Naturheilkundler oft anwenden, muss nicht zwangsläufig schlechter als die evidenzbasierte sein. Leider sind aber die dabei gewonnenen Daten oftmals nicht so belastbar, dass man sie in eine Leitlinie übernehmen könnte. Denn im Rahmen der Qualitätszertifizierung einer Leitlinie sind die Ersteller der Leitlinie verpflichtet, Ihre Empfehlungen eindeutig durch entsprechende Daten zu belegen. 

Dass die S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakrebs so pharmalastig sind, liegt m.E. am System. Wer, außer der Pharma-Industrie und der Hersteller von hochwertigen Geräten, kann sich Zulassungsstudien leisten, die etliche Millionen kosten. Ein Prozeß, der personal-, zeit- und finanzaufwändig ist. So mancher engagierte Arzt, auch so mancher Klinik-Chef, ist daran trotz guter Ideen und Ansätze gescheitert. Als Beispiel möchte ich hier nur Prof. Barentz mit Sinerem nennen. Von der Entwicklung bis zur Markteinführung eines solchen Kontrastmittels müssen ca. 100 Mio. € aufgewendet werden. Aber der komplette Kontrastmittelmarkt ist nur ca. 1 Mrd. € stark. Dies bedeutet für den Hersteller ein enormes finanzielles Risiko. Dass Schwerstkranke darauf warten, interessiert den Hersteller und die Shareholder recht wenig.

Dann gibt es noch ein weiteres Problem: Während das Prostatakarzinom im Frühstadium relativ einfach zu heilen ist, bereitet das fortgeschrittene Prostatakarzinom erhebliche Probleme in der Therapie, selbst wenn man nur eine deutliche Linderung erzielen möchte. Wenn man richtig darüber nachdenkt, dann sollte das fortgeschrittene Prostatakarzinom nur von entsprechend ausgebildeten Onkologen behandelt werden und nicht von onkologisch geschulten Urologen. Da die Behandlung aber in der Regel weiterhin durch Urologen durchgeführt wird, haben die Onkologen wenig Anreiz, sich in diese Thematik einzuarbeiten und sich weiterzubilden. Dadurch gibt zu wenig auf das Prostatakarzinom spezialisierte Onkologen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Und Onkologen wissen durch ihre Arbeit mit anderen Tumorarten, wann und wie man von Leitlinien abweichen kann oder muss. Die Onkologen haben große Erfolge erzielt z.B. in der Kinder-Onkologie, in dem sie viele krebskranke Kinder in Studien und mit Ausnahmegenehmigungen behandelt haben.

Ich möchte hier die Behauptung aufstellen, dass die Behandlung Schwerstkranker mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom nichts in einer Leitlinien zu suchen hat. Hier muss wegen der Komplexität der Erkrankung jeder Patient individuell und der Erkrankung und dem Patienten angepasst von einem Spezialisten behandelt werden und nicht nach Schema F §08/15 in irgendeiner Leitlinie. Unser Bestrebung muss es ein, dass wir diese Spezialisten auch bekommen. Erst dann wird es entscheidende Durchbrüche in der Behandlung geben.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Günter55

Ohh Shit!

Jetzt habe ich doch glatt den falschen Thread erwischt. Sorry.

Günter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
es war nur eine Karikatur und noch eine doppelsinnige dazu! Da bisher jede Karikatur/Persiflage von mir ein Beben ausgelöst hat, werde ich zukünftig auf diese Art der Kommunikation verzichten.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Mattse

> Hallo,
> es war nur eine Karikatur und noch eine doppelsinnige dazu! Da bisher jede Karikatur/Persiflage von mir ein Beben ausgelöst hat, werde ich zukünftig auf diese Art der Kommunikation verzichten.
> Gruß Knut.


hallo knut,bitte nicht aufhören. eine gesunde diskussion in unserer situation gibt dem ganzen doch einen angenehm anregenden beigeschmack.
gruß mattse

----------

